# MANY New pics.....only look if you have awhile! :P



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I finally uploaded more pictures taken over the last few weeks, there is a great bath video in there (a short one) and some cute pics. A lot of them! I hate to delete any of them, they all seem special to me.  Enjoy! (If you click on one picture to enlarge, you can just use the arrows to go the next one).

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/Sept07


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

MJ,
thank you a TON for the pictures!!!

I love looking at all the pictures, reading the captions, and seeing the "drama" of your loft  .

I also LOVED the pictures of your Wuppy Dogs!
Wuppy dogs being my version of puppy dogs .

-Hilly


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They are gorgeous! What a contented looking gang you have, MJ 

Beautiful pics.

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Delightful! Thank you, MJ and crew!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

MJ, thank goodness you didn't delete any of these pictures. I enjoyed all of them and the videos. I'm glad to see a recent picture of Fussy Gussy. That chicken has charmed me.

You have some beautiful and healthy birds who are enjoying the life of Riley.

In picture 143, there is a gray/white pigeon on the right that looks huge! He almost looks like a seagull. Just beautiful.

Thank you for a great treat.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> In picture 143, there is a gray/white pigeon on the right that looks huge! He almost looks like a seagull. Just beautiful.


Thank you everyone.  Maggie, that one does look like a seagull, I hadn't thought of that! Isn't he a handsome guy.  I think I will call him Jonathan (after, of course, Jonathan Livingston Seagull, which was the name of my seagull when I had him).  He needed a good name so thanks for the idea.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Your photos and captions are great. Henry made me do a doubble take. Intresting looking bird, beautyful also.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Very enjoyable, Maryjane. That's quite an unusual flock you have there. I see you have a little Vienna Medium-faced tumbler. Where did he come from? The reason I ask is that it's not a breed you see very often. I know someone who used to raise them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT A LOVELY GROUP, MJ!!

You sure don't have time to sit around doing nothing! Between cleaning, feeding, loving AND taking pictures, your days are FULL!!

Never met an Orange Tabby kitty I didn't like!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi &
Squeaks (he says you DO have some good lookin' hens there!  )


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Very enjoyable, Maryjane. That's quite an unusual flock you have there. I see you have a little Vienna Medium-faced tumbler. Where did he come from? The reason I ask is that it's not a breed you see very often. I know someone who used to raise them.


Thanks again for all the nice things everyone has to say, and Shi, tell Squeaks I'll take a couple special pics of lady birds he can tuck under his nest at night.  And Birdmom, you WIN the identifying of HawkEmu and the little red bird!!! No one to date has been able to tell me what kind of pigeon they are(of if someone did, I didn't see it); I got them both at the feed store at different times and they are such a strange little combination of hawk, emu, and roadrunner lol, they are the cutest birds. How nice to finally know. I thought, "I have a little Vienna Medium faced tumbler, huh? Which bird could that be??" Then I looked it up and here's a pic that came up, looks just like HawkEmu:

http://www.pc-zoo.com/birds/medium_faced_vienna_tiger.htm

There are actually two of them that I have, one that looks like this pic and the little red one. Thanks for identifying them for me.  They are quiet cute and unique little birds. Here is my HawkEmu:

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/Sept07/photo#5106844287216606978

and the little red one:

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/Sept07/photo#5106844334461247346

In looking at more info on them, they are listed on several sites under "rare" breeds of pigeons. And here I stumbled across them for five bucks at the feed store.  It says they have some of the nicest temperaments of pigeons (though I can say the same about many ferals lol) and have been around since the 16th century.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

maryjane,

You have such a variety of cute birds, I love the captions and their names, Henry and HawkEmu, and the little red one are just real exceptional cuties!  


Thanks for sharing, the pics are so enjoyable.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Beautiful birds!


----------



## babypidgey (Sep 4, 2007)

*little leo*

Oh my goodness! Little Leo is absolutely my favorite. When I saw the thumbnail, I thought he was a penguin! His coloring is amazing.


----------

